# vinyl cutting service



## dk prints (Apr 17, 2010)

I need someone to cut vinyl of designs and text.

I want to use them to iron on direct to shirts.
heat press vinyl ?

and I would like to make stencel's to use with screenprinting.

could I get some help.

dk


----------



## mfatty500 (Jan 18, 2010)

Give us a P.M. maybe we could help, we're in the Chicagoland area


----------



## skoalcowboy28 (Dec 11, 2009)

P.M. sent to you


----------



## mfatty500 (Jan 18, 2010)

P.M. did not come thru [email protected]


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

:: Service request post moved to the proper Service Referrals/Recommendations section of the forum. Read more here  ::​*Quick note:* hi guys, please try to take note what "section" of the forum a post is made in. If someone is looking to hire a designer or t-shirt printer outside of the Referrals and Recommendations area, please do not offer your services in the post. Instead, it's best to hit the "report bad post" button and ask for the thread to be moved to the proper section so you may respond to it without worrying about our no self promotion guidelines. Thanks


----------

